# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  कृष्ण के करोड़ नाम

## aksh

*मित्रो हम सभी ने सुना है कि भगवान् श्री कृष्ण के करोड़ नाम हुए हैं. क्या हम उन करोड़ नामों को जानते है ?? शायद नहीं तो शुरू कर देते हैं इसकी पड़ताल. सभी सदस्य यहाँ सूत्र पर आकर एक ऐसा नाम बताएँगे तो जो पहले इस सूत्र पर नहीं बताया जा चूका हो. कोई भी सदस्य कितनी भी बार यहाँ पर आकर कृष्ण के एक नाम को बता सकता है. पर धयान रहे कि नाम को लाल रंग से बोल्ड करके लिखना है. फॉण्ट साइज नोर्मल. तो आइये शुरू करते हैं. ध्यान रहे कि एक बार में सिर्फ एक नाम ही लेना है ... धन्यवाद.* 


*तो सबसे पहले सबसे सरल और सबसे ज्यादा प्रयुक्त नाम* 


*" कन्हैया "*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*रणछोड़*  यह याद आ रहा है अभी

----------


## subodhgudu

*गिरिधर..................*

----------


## aksh

> *गिरिधर..................*


*इसी नाम का एक रूप हे* *" गिरधर "*

----------


## bhoomi ji

*हमे तरफ से पहला नाम*
 
*
"गोपाल"*

----------


## dev b

बांके बिहारी .नन्द लाल  , कन्हेया

----------


## tara-jee

*मदन गोपाल*

----------


## bhoomi ji

> बांके बिहारी .नन्द लाल  , *कन्हेया*


दोस्त शायद आपने सूत्र के नियम नहीं पढ़े हैं
एक बार मैं एक ही नाम और ध्यान रहे की नाम रिपीट ना हो
आपने तो दोनों गलतियां एक साथ कर ली हैं

धन्यवाद

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

*
                                                                                               माखन चोर*

----------


## bhoomi ji

*"घनश्याम "*

----------


## King_khan

*"मुरलीधर "*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

एक और---

*नटवर*

----------


## aksh

> बांके बिहारी .नन्द लाल , कन्हेया


मित्र देव जी. 
आपने लगता है की सूत्र की पहली प्रविष्टि नहीं पढ़ी है. उसमें साफ़ लिखा है " एक बात में सिर्फ एक ही नाम बताना है " 
" कलर लाल होगा " और "नोर्मल साइज" में "बोल्ड" रखकर प्रविष्टि करनी है. यदि इन बातों का ध्यान रखें तो प्रविष्टि करने का मजा ही कुछ और होगा.  
और जो नाम पहले लिखा जा चूका है उसे रिपीट ना करें तो बहुत ही अच्छा लगेगा. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## aksh

> एक और---
> 
> *नटवर*


*......  नन्द लाल  ......

*

----------


## tara-jee

*गोविन्द* ..........

----------


## tara-jee

*........गिरधारी.........*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*रासबिहारी*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*मोहन*



वैसे आठ character  से कम वाले नाम को कैसे पोस्ट करूँ:question:

----------


## dev b

माफ़ करना मित्र , मई जल्दबाजी में ये नियम पढ़ नहीं पाया था ----------नन्द किशोर 


> मित्र देव जी. 
> आपने लगता है की सूत्र की पहली प्रविष्टि नहीं पढ़ी है. उसमें साफ़ लिखा है " एक बात में सिर्फ एक ही नाम बताना है " 
> " कलर लाल होगा " और "नोर्मल साइज" में "बोल्ड" रखकर प्रविष्टि करनी है. यदि इन बातों का ध्यान रखें तो प्रविष्टि करने का मजा ही कुछ और होगा.  
> और जो नाम पहले लिखा जा चूका है उसे रिपीट ना करें तो बहुत ही अच्छा लगेगा. 
> धन्यवाद.

----------


## SUNIL1107

*""""कनुआ"""" 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*"""लल्ला"""*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*"द्वारिकाधीश"*

----------


## dev b

*एक और नाम -----  माधव*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*"मधुसूदन"*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*"ब्रिजेन्द्रनंदन  "*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*"""केशव"""*

----------


## dev b

एक नाम और --*--यशोदा-नंदन*

----------


## dev b

*बासुरी---- बजैया [*COLOR="red"][/COLOR]

----------


## bhoomi ji

*"बिहारी "*

----------


## dev b

*एक और नाम -------मुरारी*

----------


## dev b

_एक नाम ये भी है ----देवकी  नंदन_

----------


## dev b

*एक और नाम -------राधा स्वामी*

----------


## aksh

> *मोहन*
> 
> 
> 
> वैसे आठ character से कम वाले नाम को कैसे पोस्ट करूँ:question:


*उसमें आप आगे और पीछे कुछ डोट्स का प्रयोग कर रकते हैं मित्र.*

----------


## tara-jee

*लड्डू गोपाल*

----------


## aksh

*" नन्द नंदन "*

----------


## aksh

*" मन मोहन "*

----------


## aksh

*वासुदेव नंदन*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> *उसमें आप आगे और पीछे कुछ डोट्स का प्रयोग कर रकते हैं मित्र.*


*दामोदर * 


बताने के लिए धन्यवाद् अब ऐसा ही करुँगी..

----------


## aksh

*..बंशी धर ...*

----------


## dev b

*एक और नाम ----चितचोर*

----------


## man-vakil

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम...साक्षात् परम ब्रह्म...*

----------


## man-vakil

*माधवं...केशवं...गोपि  ा नन्दम... राधिका बल्ल्भ्म ... अच्युतम  ...श्रीधरं... कृष्ण दामोदरं. सुदामा सेवितं...*

----------


## man-vakil

क्षीरसागर वासिनाम... भुजन्गश्यनाम....संक  ्मोचानाम...मोहिनिर  ूप धरम...

----------


## aksh

*प्रिय मित्र मन जी,* 
*केवल और केवल एक नाम एक प्रविष्टि में बताना है. जो पहले ना बताया जा चूका हो.  आपके द्वारा सूत्र पर योगदान करने के लिए शुक्रिया.  प्रविष्टि का साइज नोर्मल हो और रंग लाल और बोल्ड हो.    और अधिक जानकारी के लिए पहली प्रविष्टि को पढ़ लें.  धन्यवाद.*

----------


## vivek soni

पालनहारी

----------


## aksh

> पालनहारी


मित्र मेरे विचार से ये नाम केवल भगवान् कृष्ण के लिए नहीं है.  ये तो सभी पर सामान रूप से लागू होता है.

----------


## aksh

*... नंद किशोर...*

----------


## man-vakil

*गोपिकाप्रियं..*

----------


## aksh

*.....श्याम......*

----------


## aksh

*.....श्याम सुंदर.....*

----------


## aksh

*....ब्रज नंदन....*

----------


## Munneraja

> क्षीरसागर वासिनाम... भुजन्गश्यनाम....संक  ्मोचानाम...मोहिनिर  ूप धरम...



क्षीरसागर वासिनाम, भुजगशयनम तो विष्णु का नाम है अनुज

----------


## aksh

*.....ब्रज किशोर.....*

----------


## aksh

> क्षीरसागर वासिनाम, भुजगशयनम तो विष्णु का नाम है अनुज


*शायद सदस्य ये कहना चाहते थे कि भगवान् कृष्ण भी तो भगवान् विष्णु के ही अवतार हैं.*

----------


## aksh

*...रासिक बिहारी...*

----------


## aksh

*....बंशीवाला....*

----------


## aksh

*....मुरली वाला....*

----------


## aksh

*....ब्रजेश....*

----------


## aksh

*.....अच्युत.....*

----------


## aksh

*....दीनबंधु....*

----------


## dev b

_दीना नाथ ........_.....

----------


## dev b

_रास रचैया .............._.

----------


## dev b

_..माखन चोर ......_.

----------


## dev b

.*..........मुरली बजैया ...........*..

----------


## dev b

_.......................बांके बिहारी लाल ............._...

----------


## man-vakil

*द्वारकादीश*

----------


## aksh

> _..माखन चोर ......_.


*एक बार हो चूका है मित्र*

----------


## aksh

*..गिर्राज-धरण..*

----------


## aksh

*...मोर मुकुट...*

----------


## aksh

*...वसुदेव नंदन...*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *...मोर मुकुट...*


* मोरमुकुट-धारी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*""यदुनंदन""*

----------


## pardesi

*गोपाल गोपाल  
*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*सांवरिया*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*श्यामक..*

----------


## dev b

....*........वासुदेव .....*..

----------


## dev b

....मनमोहन ......

----------


## aksh

*.... किशन ....*

----------


## dev b

*....गोवर्धन धारी ..........*

----------


## aksh

*...कृष्ण बिहारी...*

----------


## aksh

*...कृष्ण मुरारी...*

----------


## dev b

*...ब्रज वासी ..*.

----------


## aksh

*....गोकुल नंदन....*

----------


## dev b

*गोपेश ................*...

----------


## aksh

*....गोकुलेश....*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*--नीलेश--*

----------


## aksh

*....मथुरेश....*

----------


## dev b

.*.................रास बिहारी .......*....

----------


## dev b

.*......राधेश .........*.

----------


## aksh

*...राधा बल्लभ...*

----------


## aksh

*....योगी राज....*

----------


## dev b

*.......राधेश .........*.

----------


## aksh

*....कान्हा....*

----------


## dev b

......कर्म योगी ............

----------


## dev b

*बंशी वाला*

----------


## aksh

*....चक्रपाणी....*

----------


## dev b

*ग्वाला ...........*..

----------


## aksh

*....पार्थसारथी....*

----------


## dev b

*ग्वाला ............*.

----------


## dev b

चक्रधारी ............[COLOR="#8b0000"][/COLOR]

----------


## aksh

*....कन्हाई....*

----------


## dev b

*.......................योगेश्वर ..................*

----------


## dev b

......*..........योगेश ...............*.

----------


## aksh

*...ब्रज मोहन...*

----------


## dev b

*......यदुवंशी................*....

----------


## aksh

*....किसना....*

----------


## dev b

..*..........यदु शिरोमणि ....*.

----------


## dev b

*...ब्रज लाल .......*..........

----------


## aksh

*....योगेन्द्र....*

----------


## dev b

*.....नन्द गोपाल .........*

----------


## dev b

*..............राध्केश्वर ..........*....

----------


## dev b

*.....रसिक .........*...

----------


## man-vakil

*कन्सान्ताकम*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*..केशव..*

----------


## sagar -

> *मित्रो हम सभी ने सुना है कि भगवान् श्री कृष्ण के करोड़ नाम हुए हैं. क्या हम उन करोड़ नामों को जानते है ?? शायद नहीं तो शुरू कर देते हैं इसकी पड़ताल. सभी सदस्य यहाँ सूत्र पर आकर एक ऐसा नाम बताएँगे तो जो पहले इस सूत्र पर नहीं बताया जा चूका हो. कोई भी सदस्य कितनी भी बार यहाँ पर आकर कृष्ण के एक नाम को बता सकता है. पर धयान रहे कि नाम को लाल रंग से बोल्ड करके लिखना है. फॉण्ट साइज नोर्मल. तो आइये शुरू करते हैं. ध्यान रहे कि एक बार में सिर्फ एक नाम ही लेना है ... धन्यवाद.* 
> 
> 
> *तो सबसे पहले सबसे सरल और सबसे ज्यादा प्रयुक्त नाम* 
> 
> 
> *" कन्हैया "*


 *अक्ष भाई एक करोड नाम केसे लिखोगे .....??????*

*एक पोस्ट पर केवल एक नाम ....????*
*लगता हे हमे एक करोड नाम जानने के लिए पूरी जिंदगी इंतजार करना पडेगा ...??????*

*आप तो नियमंक हे  आप तो ऐसा ना करे ....एक पोस्ट में कम से कम दश बीस नाम दे सकते हो* 
*या शिर्फ प्रविष्टिया ही बढ़ानी हे .....?????
*

----------


## Munneraja

> *शायद सदस्य ये कहना चाहते थे कि भगवान् कृष्ण भी तो भगवान् विष्णु के ही अवतार हैं.*


 इस प्रकार से वामन, राम, वाराह, नरसिम्हा, कल्कि, मत्स्य भी विष्णु के ही अवतार हैं अनुज,
क्या सभी के नाम यहाँ लिख देने चाहियें.

इस प्रकार से तो संशय उत्पन्न होगा....

----------


## Munneraja

....मुरली मनोहर....

----------


## aksh

> *अक्ष भाई एक करोड नाम केसे लिखोगे .....??????*
> 
> *एक पोस्ट पर केवल एक नाम ....????*
> *लगता हे हमे एक करोड नाम जानने के लिए पूरी जिंदगी इंतजार करना पडेगा ...??????*
> 
> *आप तो नियमंक हे आप तो ऐसा ना करे ....एक पोस्ट में कम से कम दश बीस नाम दे सकते हो* 
> *या शिर्फ प्रविष्टिया ही बढ़ानी हे .....?????*


मित्र मुझे तो लगता नहीं है कि भगवान् कृष्ण के इतने नाम किसी को पता होंगे. ऐसा किसी ख़ास कारण से किया गया है. मेरे विचार से अभी कुछ नाम इसमें रिपीट हो चुके हैं जो मिटाए नहीं गए हैं. ये शायद एक कहावत के तौर पर ही प्रचलित है क्योंकि करोड़ तो छोड़ो एक हजार नाम भी नहीं लिख सकेंगे हम लोग. इसलिए आपकी चिंता जायज नहीं लगती मुझे. वैसे तो शायद १०८ ही नाम हैं भगवान् कृष्ण के पर में तो यहाँ पर सिर्फ ये देखना चाह रहा हूँ कि हम ५०० तक भी पहुँच सकते हैं या नहीं ??? 

अगर एक प्रविष्टि पर दस बीस नाम देने की छूट दे दूं तो ये सूत्र शायद एक पेज भी पार नहीं पा सकता है. 

आपकी प्रतिक्रिया के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## man-vakil

*शिशुपालान्ताकम*

----------


## man-vakil

*पार्थसारथी*

----------


## aksh

> इस प्रकार से वामन, राम, वाराह, नरसिम्हा, कल्कि, मत्स्य भी विष्णु के ही अवतार हैं अनुज,
> क्या सभी के नाम यहाँ लिख देने चाहियें.
> 
> इस प्रकार से तो संशय उत्पन्न होगा....


*नहीं बड़े भैया मैंने ऐसा नहीं कहा.  बल्कि वही नाम लिखे जाएँ जो सही हों और केवल भगवान् कृष्ण को संबोधित करने के लिए इस्तेमाल होते हो.  आप को जो भी नाम गलत लगे हों वो मिटाने का पूरा पूरा अधिकार है क्योंकि इस विषय पर आपसे ज्यादा जानकार व्यक्ति मिलना मुश्किल है.  वैसे भी मैं आपकी सलाह लेने ही वाला था की कौन कौन से नाम गलत है जो सूत्र पर मिटाने की बजाय उनके बारे में एक प्रतिक्रिया दे दी जाए के ये  नाम गलत हैं. और रही बात रिपीट नामों के तो उनको मैं खुद ही डिलीट कर दूंगा एक दिन पूरा सूत्र देखकर.  धन्यवाद बड़े भैया !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*'''ऋषिकेश ''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*श्यामसुंदर *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*""जगन्नाथ""*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*""राशेश्वर""*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कृष्ण- मुरारी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*""वनवारी""*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बाँके-बिहारी*

----------


## aksh

> *श्यामसुंदर*





> *कृष्ण- मुरारी*





> *बाँके-बिहारी*


*ये नाम पहले ही लिए जा चुके हैं मित्र. कृपया एक बार पूरा सूत्र देख लें. धन्यवाद.*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.माखेश.<*

----------


## Prince of India

*सनातन....*

----------


## Prince of India

*युधिष्ठिर प्रतिष्ठात्रे*

----------


## Prince of India

*गोविंद...*

----------


## man-vakil

*देवकीसुतम*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>अरिसूदन<*

----------


## Prince of India

*मथुरा  नरेश*

----------


## kav1985eeta

>murari<

----------


## kav1985eeta

Chakardhari

----------


## kav1985eeta

Nandlala

----------


## aksh

> >murari<


*रिपीट है. 
कृपया एक बार सूत्र को पूरा पढ़ लें. धन्यवाद. 
*

----------


## kav1985eeta

Arjunsakha

----------


## kav1985eeta

<<gosai>>

----------


## kav1985eeta

Sundershyam

----------


## kav1985eeta

Bansiwala

----------


## aksh

*काली कमली वाला*

----------


## kav1985eeta

Yashoda lala

----------


## kav1985eeta

Radha raman

----------


## Prince of India

परम पुरुष

----------


## aksh

> Bansiwala


*रिपीट है. कृपया पूरा सूत्र पढ़ कर ही प्रविष्टि करें तो कितना अच्छा लगेगा.*

----------


## Prince of India

*अजय.......*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>जनार्दन<*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*वार्ष्णेय*

----------


## Farhan

> *>जनार्दन<*


mai is samay shri krishan ki nagri yaani mathura shahar me hu. Bahut aanand hai is shahar me

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> mai is samay shri krishan ki nagri yaani mathura shahar me hu. Bahut aanand hai is shahar me


मथुरावासियों से पूछ के चलिए आप भी कुछ योगदान कर दें इस सूत्र में :d

----------


## dev b

*सुदर्शन चक्र धारी *

----------


## Farhan

> *सुदर्शन चक्र धारी *


*<:ग्वाल बिहारी:>*

----------


## Farhan

> *<:ग्वाल बिहारी:>*


*<:कुंज बिहारी:>*

----------


## Farhan

> *<:कुंज बिहारी:>*


*<:मधुसूदन:>*

----------


## man-vakil

*अर्जुनमित्रं*

----------


## aksh

*...योगराज...*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*यादवेन्द्र*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*मेघश्याम*

----------


## aksh

मित्रो अभी कुछ नाम बाकी हैं. और आप तो अभी से थक चुके हैं. कहाँ तो यहाँ पर एक करोड़ प्रविष्टि होने वाली थीं और आप लोग अभी से थक गए.  आइये थोडा और सोचते हैं कृष्ण के नामों के बारे में.

----------


## Video Master

> मित्रो अभी कुछ नाम बाकी हैं. और आप तो अभी से थक चुके हैं. कहाँ तो यहाँ पर एक करोड़ प्रविष्टि होने वाली थीं और आप लोग अभी से थक गए.  आइये थोडा और सोचते हैं कृष्ण के नामों के बारे में.


करोड पुरे करने के लिए तो १० लाख पेज भरने हैं

----------


## aksh

> करोड पुरे करने के लिए तो १० लाख पेज भरने हैं


अगर दिल से याद करें तो ऐसा भी संभव है. और हम लोग कुछ नए नाम भी तो गढ़ सकते है ???

----------


## chambal

> करोड पुरे करने के लिए तो १० लाख पेज भरने हैं


सारथि 

मकसूदन

----------


## Rascal

Devki nandan ,vasudev ,banshidhar,radapriye,gopal,nandlal,brijlal,brijra  j.

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*गुलजारीलाल*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*कंवल किशोर*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*...कृष..*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*कृष्णचंद्र*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*कृष्णकुमार*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*कृष्णमूर्ति*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*कृष्णदेव*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*कृष्णेंदु*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>मुकुंद<*

----------


## Prince of India

*कमलनाथ....*

----------


## Prince of India

*दयानिधे.....*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.माधवन.<*

----------


## aksh

> *>.माधवन.<*


*फिर तो ये भी होगा* 

*कृष्णन*

----------


## aksh

*गोपाल स्वामी*

----------


## dev b

*छलिया ................*......

----------


## dev b

*रसिया ....*...

----------


## dev b

*रुक्मिणी -स्वामी*

----------


## man-vakil

*श्रीबैकुंठवासिने..*

----------


## man-vakil

*मयुर्पंख्धारिनाम*

----------


## dev b

*पीताम्बर ......................*................

----------


## man-vakil

*लीलाधर* *मुरलीधर..*

----------


## man-vakil

*रास-रचैय्या //*

----------


## aksh

*...अभिजीत....*

----------


## aksh

*...जसपाल...*

----------


## aksh

*....किशोर....*

----------


## aksh

*....नागर....*

----------


## aksh

*....मोहनीश....*

----------


## aksh

*....यदुराज.... *

----------


## aksh

*....यदुवीर....*

----------


## aksh

*....यदुनाथ....*

----------


## aksh

*....मनहर.... *

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.नाथन.<*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.दर्श.<*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.ध्रुपद.<*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.रासमारू.<*

----------


## aaiina

*................मथुराधीश..........  ......*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*रुक्मिनेश*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.वत्सपाल.<*

----------


## aaiina

> *..अभिजीत..*


ये नाम तो पहले भी हो चुका है काम्या जी. कृपया प्रविष्टि संख्या १९० देख लें.  धन्यवाद.

----------


## groopji

*>गोविन्ददेव<*

----------


## groopji

>आनन्दधर<

----------


## groopji

*>गोपीराज<*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> ये नाम तो पहले भी हो चुका है काम्या जी. कृपया प्रविष्टि संख्या १९० देख लें.  धन्यवाद.


अरे हाँ, ये मेरी नजर से छुट गया..ध्यान दिलाने  का शुक्रिया :)

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>...महिपाल...<*

----------


## man-vakil

लीलाधर चक्रधारी...

----------


## aaiina

> लीलाधर चक्रधारी...


*ये दोनों ही नाम यो चुके हैं. सूत्रधार कृपया ध्यान दें.  धन्यवाद.*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*.पक्षधर.*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*उन्नीकृष्णन*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*पंकजलोचन*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

* .कंजलोचन.*

----------


## aksh

*लगता है कि सदस्यों के पास और नाम नहीं हैं अब ?? तो क्या आप सभी ने हार मान ली है ??? *

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *...मोर मुकुट...*


*मोर मुकुट हमें सही नहीं लग रहा है मित्र इसकी जगह मोरमुकुट धारी* *शायद सही होगा (गुस्ताखी की माफ़ी चाहते हैं )*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *पीताम्बर ......................*................


*पीताम्बर उनका नाम तो नहीं है मित्र हाँ पहचान अवश्य है  (गुस्ताखी की माफ़ी चाहते हैं )*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*'''''दामोदर '''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*'''''नीलमणि '''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कंस चाणूर मर्दनम   *

----------


## SUNIL1107

* गोपिकाकांत    *

----------


## SUNIL1107

* राधिकाकांत*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कालिया नाग नथैया*

----------


## man-vakil

*रणछोड़ जी...*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*''''निरंजन''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*'''''विट्ठल'''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*''''पांडुरंग''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

'''''*अजेय '''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

* अखंड ब्रम्हचारी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*''''  मधुसूदन  ''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नरकान्तकाय*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दुर्योधन -कुलान्तकाय*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विदुराक्रुर-वरदाय*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्वरूप-प्रदर्शकाय *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सत्यभामा-रताय*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*वेणुनाद-विशारद    *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*'''' जगदगुरु ''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*'''' ऋषिकेश ''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

''''* हिरन्यगर्भ''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सत्यभामा-रताय*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जाम्बवती-पते*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यमुना-प्रिये*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नंदगोप प्रियात्मजः*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बलदेव प्रियानुजः*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यमलार्जुन उद्धारक*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*शिशुपाल शिरशछेत्ता*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*''''वनमाली''''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*भीष्म मुक्ति प्रदायकः  *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*व्रशभासुर विध्वंशी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*गोपी वस्त्रापहारकः*

----------


## SUNIL1107

''''*सर्वाकर्षक'''' *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*परिजातापहार्कः*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*शकटासुरभंजक*

----------


## SUNIL1107

* श्रीवत्स कौस्तुभ धारी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नवलकिशोर*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*रुक्मिनेश*

----------


## SUNIL1107

लीला -मानुस -विग्रहाय

----------


## SUNIL1107

नवनीत -विलिप्तान्गाया

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.निकुंज.<*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*नटवेशधारी*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*यमुनातटसंचारी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*''''' ठाकुर जी'''''*

----------


## man-vakil

*श्री रणछोड़ जी...*

----------


## man-vakil

*गोपिकाबल्लभ*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*>.नीरदाभ.<*

----------


## Rated R

*नंदलाला ........*

----------


## Ranveer

...........*साक्षी* ...........

----------


## Ranveer

*.....लक्ष्मीकान्तम....*

----------


## jhatka

*<अव्युकता >*

----------


## jhatka

*त्रिभंजी ललिता कृत्य*

----------


## Ranveer

*.......कोटिसूर्या ...........*

----------


## Ranveer

*...........वनामलिने ............*

----------


## jhatka

*  < सर्वभूतत मकाया >*

----------


## Black Pearl

०९९९कमलनयनं

----------


## Kamal Ji

हास्य सेनापति मान्यवर अक्ष जी
आप अपने इस सूत्र को गति दीजिये मैंने तो आज इस सूत्र को देखा है
और हमारे नियामक महोदय रणवीर जी आपने लक्ष्मीकांत नाम श्री कृषण जी
के नामों में सम्मलित न करें यह श्री हरि: का नाम है .
कृपया इस सूत्र पर भी जाएँ .
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4913&
अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मित्र  अक्ष जी,
जहां तक मुझे स्मरण है की भगवान कृष्ण जी के
करोड़ नाम नही अपितु सहस्र नाम हैं ,
और वह यह हैं............................

श्री-कृष्ण-सहस्त्रनाम-स्तोत्र

[COLOR="darkgreen"][SIZE="2"]॥ श्रीकृष्णाय नमः ॥

ध्यानम्
शिखिमुकुटविशेषं नीलपद्माङ्गदेशं
विधुमुखकृतकेशं कौस्तुभापीतवेशम् ।
मधुररवकलेशं शं भजे भ्रातुशेषं
व्रजजनवनितेशं माधवं राधिकेशम् ॥<B>
स्तोत्रम्
कृष्णः श्रीवल्लभः शार्ङ्गी विष्वक्सेनः स्वसिद्धिदः ।
क्षीरोदधामा व्यूहेशः शेषशायी जगन्मयः ॥ १ ॥
भक्तिगम्यस्*त्रयी  ूर्तिर्भारार्तवस  ुधास्तुतः ।
देवदेवो दयासिन्धुर्देवो देवशिखामणिः ॥ २ ॥
सुखभावः सुखाधारो मुकुन्दो मुदिताशयः ।
अविक्रियः क्रियामूर्तिरध्य  त्मस्वस्वरूपवान् ॥ ३ ॥
शिष्टाभिलक्ष्यो भूतात्मा धर्मत्राणार्थचेष  टितः ।
अन्तर्यामी कलारूपः कालावयवसाक्षिकः ॥ ४ ॥
वसुधायासहरणो नारदप्रेरणोन्मुख   ।
प्रभूष्णुर्नारदो  ्गीतो लोकरक्षापरायणः ॥ ५ ॥
रौहिणेयकृतानन्दो योगज्ञाननियोजकः ।
महागुहान्तर्निक्  िप्तः पुराणवपुरात्मवान   ॥ ६ ॥
शूरवंशैकधीः शौरिः कंसशंकाविषादकृत् ।
वसुदेवोल्लसच्छाक  तिर्देवक्यष्टमगर  भगः ॥ ७ ॥
वसुदेवसुतः श्रीमान् देवकीनन्दनो हरिः ।
आश्चर्यबालः श्रीवत्सलक्ष्मवक  षाश्चतुर्भुजः ॥ ८ ॥
स्वभावोत्कृष्टसद  भावः कृष्णाष्टम्यन्तस  ्भवः ।
प्राजापत्यर्क्षस  ्भूतो निशीथसमयोदितः ॥ ९ ॥
शंखचक्रगदापद्मपा  िः पद्मनिभेक्षणः ।
किरीटी कौस्तुभोरस्कः स्फुरन्मकरकुण्डल   ॥ १० ॥
पीतवासा घनश्यामः कुञ्चिताञ्चितकुन  तलः ।
सुव्यक्तव्यक्ताभ  णः सूतिकागृहभूषणः ॥ ११ ॥
कारागारान्धकारघ्  ः पितृप्राग्जन्मसू  कः ।
वसुदेवस्तुतः स्तोत्रं तापत्रयनिवारणः ॥ १२ ॥
निरवद्यः क्रियामूर्तिर्न्  ायवाक्यनियोजकः ।
अदृष्टचेष्टः कूटस्थो धृतलौकिकविग्रहः ॥ १३ ॥
महर्षिमानसोल्लास   महीमङ्गलदायकः ।
संतोषितसुरव्रातः साधुचित्तप्रसादक   ॥ १४ ॥
जनकोपायनिर्देष्ट   देवकीनयनोत्सवः ।
पितृपाणिपरिष्कार   मोहितागाररक्षकः ॥ १५ ॥
स्वशक्त्युद्धाटि  ाशेषकपाटः पितृवाहकः ।
शेषोरगफणाच्छत्रः शेषोक्ताख्यासहस्*  ्रकः ॥ १६ ॥
यमुनापूरविध्वंसी स्वभासोद्भासितव्  जः ।
कृतात्मविद्याविन  यासो योगमायाग्रसम्भवः ॥ १७ ॥
दुर्गानिवेदितोद्  ावो यशोदातल्पशायकः ।
नन्दगोपोत्सवस्फू  ्तिर्व्रजानन्दकर  दयः ॥ १८ ॥
सुजातजातकर्मश्री  ्गोपीभद्रोक्तिनि  ्वृतः ।
अलीकनिद्रोपगमः पूतनास्तनपीडनः ॥ १९ ॥
स्तन्यात्तपूतनाप  राणः पूतनाक्रोशकारकः ।
विन्यस्तरक्षागोध  लिर्यशोदाकरलालित   ॥ २० ॥
नन्दाघ्रातशिरोमध  यः पूतनासुगतिप्रदः ।
बालः पर्यङ्कनिद्रालुर  मुखार्पितपदाङ्गु  िः ॥ २१ ॥
अञ्जनस्निग्धनयनः पर्यायाङ्करितस्म  तः ।
लीलाक्षस्तरलालोक शकटासुरभञ्जनः ॥ २२ ॥
द्विजोदितस्वस्त्  यनो मन्त्रपूतजलाप्लु  ः ।
यशोदोत्सङ्गपर्यङ  को यशोदामुखवीक्षकः ॥ २३ ॥
यशोदास्तन्यमुदित  ्तृणावर्तादिदुःस  ः ।
तृणावर्तासुरध्वं  ी मातृविस्मयकारकः ॥ २४ ॥
प्रशस्तनामकरणो जानुचंक्रमणोत्सु  ः ।
व्यालम्बिचूलिकार  ्*नो घोषगोपः प्रहर्षणः ॥ २५ ॥
स्वमुखप्रतिबिम्ब  र्थी ग्रीवाव्याघ्रनखो  ्ज्वलः ।
पङ्कानुलेपरुचिरो मांसलोरुकटितटः ॥ २६ ॥
घृष्टजानुकरद्वन्  ्वः प्रतिबिम्बानुकार  ृत् ।
अव्यक्तवर्णवाग्व  त्तिः स्मितलक्ष्यरदोद्  मः ॥ २७ ॥
धात्रीकरसमालम्बी प्रस्खलच्चित्रचं  ्रमः ।
अनुरूपवयस्याढ्यश  चारुकौमारचापलः ॥ २८ ॥
वत्सपुच्छसमाकृष्  ो वत्सपुच्छविकर्षण   ।
विस्मारितान्यव्य  पारो गोपगोपीमुदावहः ॥ २९ ॥
अकालवत्सनिर्मोक्  ा व्रजव्याक्रोशसुस  मितः ।
नवनीतमहाचोरो दारकाहारदायकः ॥ ३० ॥
पीठोलूखलसोपानः क्षीरभाण्डविभेदन   ।
शिक्यभाण्डसमाकर्  ी ध्वान्तागारप्रवे  कृत् ॥ ३१ ॥
भूषारत्*नप्रकाशाढ  यो गोप्युपालम्भभर्त  सितः ।
परागधूसराकारो मृद्भक्षणकृतेक्ष  ः ॥ ३२ ॥
बालोक्तमृत्कथारम  भो मित्रान्तर्गूढवि  ्रहः ।
कृतसंत्रासलोलाक्  ो जननीप्रत्ययावहः ॥ ३३ ॥
मातृदृश्यात्तवदन   वक्त्रलक्ष्यचराच  ः ।
यशोदालालितस्वात्  ा स्वयं स्वाच्छन्द्यमोहन   ॥ ३४ ॥
सवित्रीस्नेहसंश्*  िष्टः सवित्रीस्तनलोलुप   ।
नवनीतार्थनाप्रह्  ो नवनीतमहाशनः ॥ ३५ ॥
मृषाकोपप्रकम्पोष  ठो गोष्ठाङ्गणविलोकन   ।
दधिमन्थघटीभेत्ता किङ्किणीक्वाणसूच  तः ॥ ३६ ॥
हैयङ्गवीनरसिको मृषाश्रुश्चौर्यश  ङ्कितः ।
जननीश्रमविज्ञाता दामबन्धनियन्त्रि  ः ॥ ३७ ॥
दामाकल्पश्चलापाङ  गो गाढोलूखलबन्धनः ।
आकृष्टोलूखलोऽनन्  ः कुबेरसुतशापवित् ॥ ३८ ॥
नारदोक्तिपरामर्श   यमलार्जुनभञ्जनः ।
धनदात्मजसंघुष्टो नन्दमोचितबन्धनः ॥ ३९ ॥
बालकोद्गीतनिरतो बाहुक्षेपोदितप्र  यः ।
आत्मज्ञो मित्रवशगो गोपीगीतगुणोदयः ॥ ४० ॥
प्रस्थानशकटारूढो वृन्दावनकृतालयः ।
गोवत्सपालनैकाग्र   नानाक्रीडापरिच्छ  ः ॥ ४१ ॥
क्षेपणीक्षेपणः प्रीतो वेणुवाद्यविशारदः ।
वृषवत्सानुकरणो वृषध्वानविडम्बनः ॥ ४२ ॥
नियुद्धलीलासंह्र  ्टः कूजानुकृतकोकिलः ।
उपात्तहंसगमनः सर्वजन्तुरुतानुक  त् ॥ ४३ ॥
भृङ्गानुकारी दध्यन्नचोरो वत्सपुरस्सरः ।
बली बकासुरग्राही बकतालुप्रदाहकः ॥ ४४ ॥
भीतगोपार्भकाहूतो बकचञ्चुविदारणः ।
बकासुरारिर्गोपाल   बालो बालाद्भुतावहः ॥ ४५ ॥
बलभद्रसमाश्*लिष्ट   कृतक्रीडानिलायनः ।
क्रीडासेतुनिधानज  ञः प्लवङ्गोत्प्लवनो  द्भुतः ॥ ४६ ॥
कन्दुकक्रीडनो लुप्तनन्दादिभववे  नः ।
सुमनोऽलंकृतशिराः स्वादुस्निग्धान्  शिक्यभृत् ॥ ४७ ॥
गुञ्जाप्रालम्बनच  छन्नः पिञ्छैरलकवेषकृत् ।
वन्याशनप्रियः श्रृङ्गरवाकारितव  ्सकः ॥ ४८ ॥
मनोज्ञपल्लवोत्तं  पुष्पस्वेच्छात्त  ट्*पदः ।
मञ्जुशिज्ञितमञ्ज  रचरणः करकङ्कणः ॥ ४९ ॥
अन्योन्यशासनः क्रीडापटुः परमकैतवः ।
प्रतिध्वानप्रमुद  तः शाखाचतुरचंक्रमः ॥ ५० ॥
अघदानवसंहर्ता व्रजविघ्नविनाशनः ।
व्रजसञ्जीवनः श्रेयोनिधर्दानवम  क्तिदः ॥ ५१ ॥
कालिन्दीपुलिनासी  ः सहभुक्तव्रजार्भक   ।
कक्षाजठरविन्यस्त  ेणुर्वल्लवचेष्टि  ः ॥ ५२ ॥
भुजसन्ध्यन्तरन्य  ्तश्रृङ्गवेत्रः शुचिस्मितः ।
वामपाणिस्थदध्यन्  कवलः कलभाषणः ॥ ५३ ॥
अङ्गुल्यन्तरविन्  स्तफलः परमपावनः ।
अदृश्यतर्णकान्वे  ी वल्लवार्भकभीतिहा ॥ ५४ ॥
अदृष्टवत्सपव्रात   ब्रह्मविज्ञातवैभ  ः ।
गोवत्सवत्सपान्वे  ी विराट्*पुरुषविग्र  ः ॥ ५५ ॥
स्वसंकल्पानुरूपा  ्थो वत्सवत्सपरूपधृक् ।
यथावत्सक्रियारूप   यथास्थाननिवेशनः ॥ ५६ ॥
यथाव्रजार्भकाकार   गोगोपीस्तन्यपः सुखी ।
चिराद्बलो हितो दान्तो ब्रह्मविज्ञातवैभ  ः ॥ ५७ ॥
विचित्रशक्तिर्व्  ालीनः सृष्टगोवत्सवत्सप   ।
ब्रह्मत्रपाकरो धातृस्तुतः सर्वार्थसाधकः ॥ ५८ ॥
ब्रह्म ब्रह्ममयोऽव्यक्त  ्तेजोरूपः सुखात्मकः ।
निरुक्तं व्याकृतिर्व्यक्त   निरालम्बनभावनः ॥ ५९ ॥
प्रभविष्णुरतन्त्  ीको देवपक्षार्थरूपधृ  ् ।
अकामः सर्ववेदादिरणीयः स्थूलरूपवान् ॥ ६० ॥
व्यापी व्याप्यः कृपाकर्ता विचित्राचारसम्पत   ।
छेन्दोमयः प्रधानात्मा मूर्तामूर्तिद्वय  कृतीः ॥ ६१ ॥
अनेकमूर्तिरक्रोध   परः प्रकृतिरक्रमः ।
सकलावरणोपेतः सर्वदेवो महेश्वरः ॥ ६२ ॥
महाप्रभावनः पूर्ववत्सवत्सपदर  शकः ।
कृष्णयादवगोपालो गोपालोकनहर्षितः ॥ ६३ ॥
स्मितेक्षाहर्षित  ्रह्मा भक्तवत्सलवाक्प्र  यः ।
ब्रह्मानन्दाश्रु  ौतांघ्रिर्लीलावै  ित्र्यकोविदः ॥ ६४ ॥
बलभद्रैकह्रदयो नामकारितगोकुलः ।
गोपालबालको भव्यो रज्जुयज्ञोपवीतवा  ् ॥ ६५ ॥
वृक्षच्छायाहताशा  ्तिर्गोपोत्सङ्गप  र्हणः ।
गोपसंवाहितपदो गोपव्यजनवीजितः ॥ ६६ ॥
गोपगानसुखोन्निद्  ः श्रीदामार्जितसौह  रदः ।
सुनन्दसुह्रदेकात  मा सुबलप्राणरञ्जनः ॥ ६७ ॥
तालीवनकृतक्रीडो बलपातितधेनुकः ।
गोपीसौभाग्यसम्भा  ्यो गोधूलिच्छुरितालक   ॥ ६८ ॥
गोपीविरहसंतप्तो गोपिकाकृतमज्जनः ।
प्रलम्बबाहुरुत्फ  ल्लपुण्डरीकावतंस  ः ॥ ६९ ॥
विलासललितस्मेरगर  भलीलावलोकनः ।
स्*त्रग्भूषणानुले  ाढ्यो जनन्युपह्रतान्नभ  क् ॥ ७० ॥
वरशय्याशयो राधप्रेमसल्लापनि  ्वृतः ।
यमुनातटसंचारी विषार्तव्रजहर्षद   ॥ ७१ ॥
कालियक्रोधजनकः वृद्धाहिकुलवेष्ट  तः ।
कालियाहिफणारङ्गन  ः कालियमर्दनः ॥ ७२ ॥
नागपत्*नीस्तुतिप्  ीतो नानावेषसमृद्धिकृ  ् ।
अविषाक्तदृगात्मे  ः स्वदृगात्मास्तुत  प्रियः ॥ ७३ ॥
सर्वेश्वरः सर्वगुणः प्रसिद्धः सर्वसात्वतः ।
अकुण्ठधामा चन्द्रार्कदृष्टि  ाकाशनिर्मलः ॥ ७४ ॥
अनिर्देश्यगतिर्न  गवनितापतिभैक्षदः ।
स्वांघ्रिमुद्राङ  कनागेन्द्रमूर्धा कालियसंस्तुतः ॥ ७५ ॥
अभयो विश्वतश्चक्षुः स्तुतोत्तमगुणः प्रभुः ।
अहमात्मा मरुत्प्राणः परमात्मा द्युशीर्षवान् ॥ ७६ ॥
नागोपायनह्रष्टात  मा ह्रदोत्सारितकालि  ः ।
बलभद्रसुखालापो गोपालिङ्गननिर्वृ  ः ॥ ७७ ॥
दावाग्निभीतगोपाल  ोप्ता दावाग्निनाशनः ।
नयनाच्छादनक्रीडल  ्पटो नृपचेष्टितः ॥ ७८ ॥
काकपक्षधरः सौम्यो बलवाहककेलिमान् ।
बलघातितदुर्धर्षप  रलम्बो बलवत्सलः ॥ ७९ ॥
मुञ्जाटव्यग्निशम  ः प्रावृट्*कालविनोद  ान् ।
शिलान्यस्तान्नभृ  ्दैत्यसंहर्ता शाद्वलासनः ॥ ८० ॥
सदाप्तगोपिकोद्गी  ः कर्णिकारावतंसकः ।
नटवेषधरः पद्ममालाङ्को गोपिकावृतः ॥ ८१ ॥
गोपीमनोहरापाङ्गो वेणुवादनतत्परः ।
विन्यस्तवदनाम्भो  श्चारुशब्दकृतानन   ॥ ८२ ॥
बिम्बाधरार्पितदा  ुवेणुर्विश्वविमो  नः ।
व्रजसंवर्णितः श्राव्यवेणुनादश्  ुतिप्रियः ॥ ८३ ॥
गोगोपगोपीजन्मेप्  ुर्ब्रह्मेन्द्रा  ्यभिवन्दितः ।
गीतस्*त्रुतिसरित्  ूरो नादनर्तितबर्हिणः ॥ ८४ ॥
रागपल्लवितस्थाणु  ्गीतनमितपादपः ।
विस्मारिततृणग्रा  मृगो मृगविलोभितः ॥ ८५ ॥
व्याघ्रादिहिंस्*त  रसहजवैरहर्ता सुगायनः ।
गाढोदीरितगोवृन्द   प्रेमोत्कर्णिततर  णकः ॥ ८६ ॥
निष्पन्दयानब्रह्  ादिवीक्षितो विश्ववन्दितः ।
शाखोत्कर्णशकुन्त  घश्*छत्रायितवलाहक  ः ॥ ८७ ॥
प्रसन्नः परमानन्दश्चित्रा  ितचराचरः ।
गोपिकामदनो गोपीकुचकुङ्गममुद  रितः ॥ ८८ ॥
गोपकन्याजलक्रीडा  ्रष्टो गोप्यंशुकापह्रत् ।
स्कन्धारोपितगोपस  *त्रीवासाः कुन्दनिभस्मितः ॥ ८९ ॥
गोपीनेत्रोत्पलशश   गोपिकायाचितांशुक   ।
गोपीनमस्क्रियादे  ्टा गोप्येककरवन्दितः ॥ ९० ॥
गोप्यञ्जलिविशेषा  ्थी गोपक्रीडाविलोभित   ।
शान्तवासस्फुरद्ग  पीकृताञ्जलिरघापह   ॥ ९१ ॥
गोपीकेलिविलासार्  ी गोपीसम्पूर्णकामद   ।
गोपस्*त्रीवस्*त्रद  ो गोपीचित्तचोरः कुतूहली ॥ ९२ ॥
वृन्दावनप्रियो गोपबन्धुर्यज्वान  नयाचिता ।
यज्ञेशो यज्ञभावज्ञो यज्ञपत्*न्यभिवाञ्  ितः ॥ ९३ ॥
मुनिपत्*नीवितीर्ण  न्नतृप्तो मुनिवधूप्रियः ।
द्विजपत्न्यभिभाव  ्ञो द्विजपत्*नीवरप्रद   ॥ ९४ ॥
प्रतिरुद्धसतीमोक  षप्रदो द्विजविमोहितः ।
मुनिज्ञानप्रदो यज्वस्तुतो वासवयागवित् ॥ ९५ ॥
पितृप्रोक्तक्रिय  रूपशक्रयागनिवारण   ।
शक्राऽमर्षकरः शक्रवृष्टिप्रशमन  न्मुख ॥ ९६ ॥
गोवर्धनधरो गोपगोवृन्दत्राणत  ्परः ।
गोवर्धनगिरिछत्रच  ्डदण्डभुजार्गलः ॥ ९७ ॥
सप्ताहविधृताद्री  ्द्रो मेघवाहनगर्वहा ।
भुजाग्रोपरिविन्य  ्तक्ष्माधरक्ष्मा  ृदच्युतः ॥ ९८ ॥
स्वस्थानस्थापितग  रिर्गोपीदध्यक्षत  र्चितः ।
सुमनः सुमनोवृष्टिह्रष्  ो वासववन्दितः ॥ ९९ ॥
कामधेनुपयःपूराभि  िक्तः सुरभिस्तुतः ।
धरांघ्रिरोषधीरोम   धर्मगोप्ता मनोमयः ॥ १०० ॥

 कृपया इस सूत्र पर भी जाएँ .
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4913&
अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

ऎरावतकरानीतवियद्  ङ्गाप्लुतो विभुः ॥ १०१ ॥
ब्रह्माभिषिक्तो गोगोप्ता सर्वलोकशुभंकरः ।
सर्ववेदमयो मग्ननन्दान्वेषिप  तृप्रियः ॥ १०२ ॥
वरुणोदीरितात्मेक  षाकौतुको वरुणार्चितः ।
वरुणानीतजनको गोपज्ञातात्मवैभव   ॥ १०३ ॥
स्वर्लोकालोकसंह्  ष्टगोपवर्गत्रिवर  गदः ।
ब्रह्मग्रद्गोपित   गोपद्रष्टा ब्रह्मपदप्रदः ॥ १०४ ॥
शरच्चन्द्रविहारो  ्तः श्रीपतिर्वशकः क्षमः ।
भयापहो भर्तृरुद्धगोपिका  ्यानगोचरः ॥ १०५ ॥
गोपिकानयनास्वाद्  ो गोपीनर्मोक्तिनिर  वृतः ।
गोपिकामनहरणो गोपिकाशतयूथपः ॥ १०६ ॥
वैजयन्तीस्त्रगाक  ्पो गोपिकामानवर्धनः ।
गोपकान्तासुनिर्द  ष्टा कान्तो मन्मथमन्मथः ॥ १०७ ॥
स्वात्मास्यदत्तत  म्बूलः फलितोत्कृष्टयौवन   ।
वल्लवीस्तनसक्ताक  षो वल्लवीप्रेमचालित   ॥ १०८ ॥
गोपीचेलांचलासीनो गोपीनेत्राब्जषट्*  दः ।
रासक्रीडासमासक्त   गोपीमण्डलमण्डनः ॥ १०९ ॥
गोपीहेममणिश्रेणि  ध्येन्द्रमनिरुज्  वलः ।
विद्याधरेन्दुशाप  ्नः शंखचूडशिरोहरः ॥ ११० ॥
शंखचूडशिरोरत्*नसम  प्रीणितबलोऽनघः ।
अरिष्टारिष्टकृद्  ुष्टकेशिदैत्यनिष  दनः ॥ १११ ॥
सरसः सस्मितमुखः सुस्थिरो विरहाकुलः ।
संकर्षणार्पितप्र  तिरक्रूरध्यानगोच  ः ॥ ११२ ॥
अक्रूरसंस्तुतो गूढो गुणवृत्त्युपलक्ष  तः ।
प्रमाणगम्यस्तन्म  त्राऽवयवी बुद्धितत्परः ॥ ११३ ॥
सर्वप्रमाणप्रमथी  र्वप्रत्ययसाधकः ।
पुरुषश्च प्रधानात्मा विपर्यासविलोचनः ॥ ११४ ॥
मधुराजनसंवीक्ष्य   रजकप्रतिघातकः ।
विचित्राम्बरसंवी  ो मालाकारवरप्रदः ॥ ११५ ॥
कुब्जावक्रत्वनिर  मोक्ता कुब्जायौवनदायकः ।
कुब्जाङ्गरागसुरभ  ः कंसकोदण्डखण्डनः ॥ ११६ ॥
धीरः कुवलयपीडमर्दनः कंसभीतिकृत् ।
दन्तिदन्तायुधो रङ्गत्रासको मल्लयुद्धवित् ॥ ११७ ॥
चाणूरहन्ता कंसारिर्देवकीहर्  दायकः ।
वसुदेवपदानम्रः पितृबन्धविमोचनः ॥ ११८ ॥
उर्वीभयापहो भूप उग्रसेनाधिपत्यदः ।
आज्ञास्थितशचीनाथ   सुधर्मानयनक्षमः ॥ ११९ ॥
आद्यो द्विजातिसत्कर्ता शिष्टाचारप्रदर्श  ः ।
सान्दीपनिकृताभ्य  ्तविद्याभ्यासैकध  ः सुधीः ॥ १२० ॥
गुर्वभीष्टक्रिया  क्षः पश्चिमोदधिपूजितः ।
हतपञ्चजनप्राप्तप  ञ्चजन्यो यमार्चितः ॥ १२१ ॥
धर्मराजजयानीतगुर  पुत्र उरुक्रमः ।
गुरुपुत्रपदः शास्ता मधुराजसभासदः ॥ १२२ ॥
जामदग्नयसमभ्यर्च  यो गोमन्तगिरिसंचरः ।
गोमन्तदावशमनो गरुडानीतभूषणः ॥ १२३ ॥
चक्राद्यायुधसंशो  ी जरासन्धमदापहः ।
सृगालावनिपालघ्नः स्रृगालात्मजराज्  दः ॥ १२४ ॥
विध्वस्तकालयवनो मुचुकुन्दवरप्रदः ।
आज्ञापितमहाम्भोध  र्द्वारकापुरकल्प  ः ॥ १२५ ॥
द्वारकानिलयो रुक्मिमानहन्ता यदुद्वहः ।
रुचिरो रुक्मिणिजानिः प्रद्युम्नजनकः प्रभुः ॥ १२६ ॥
अपाकृतत्रिलोकार्  िरनिरुद्धपितामहः ।
अनिरुद्धपदान्वेष   चक्री गरुडवाहनः ॥ १२७ ॥
बाणासुरपुरीरोद्ध   रक्षाज्वल्नयन्त्  जित् ।
धूतप्रमथसंरम्भो जितमाहेश्वरज्वरः ॥ १२८ ॥
षट्*चक्रशक्तिनिर्  ेता भूतवेतालमोहकृत् ।
शम्भुत्रिशूलजिच्  म्भुजम्भणः शम्भुसंस्तुतः ॥ १२९ ॥
इन्द्रियात्मेन्द  ह्रदयः सर्वयोगेश्वरेश्व  ः ।
हिरण्यगर्भह्रदयो मोहावर्तनिवर्तनः ॥ १३० ॥
आत्मज्ञाननिधर्मे  ाकोशस्तन्मात्ररू  वान् ।
इन्द्रोऽग्निवदनः कालनाभः सर्वागमाध्वगः ॥ १३१ ॥
तुरीयः सर्वधीसाक्षी द्वन्द्वाराम आत्मदूरगः ।
अज्ञातपारवश्यश्र  रव्याकृतविहारवान   ॥ १३२ ॥
आत्मप्रदीपो विज्ञानमात्रात्म   श्रीनिकेतनः ।
बाणबाहुवनच्छेत्त   महेन्द्रप्रीतिवर  धनः ॥ १३३ ॥
अनिरूद्धनिरोधज्ञ   जलेशाह्रतगोकुलः ।
जलेशविजयी वीरः सत्राजिद्रत्नयाच  ः ॥ १३४ ॥
प्रसेनान्वेषणोद्  ुक्तो जाम्बवद्धृतरत्नद   ।
जितर्क्षराजतनयाह  ्ता जाम्बवतीप्रियः ॥ १३५ ॥
सत्यभामाप्रियः कामः शतधन्वशिरोहरः ।
कालिन्दीपतिरक्रू  बन्धुरक्रूररत्नद   ॥ १३६ ॥
कैकेयीरमणो भद्रभर्ता नाग्नजितीधवः ।
माद्रीमनोहरः शैब्याप्राणबन्धु  ुरुक्रमः ॥ १३७ ॥
सुशीलादयितो मित्रविन्दानेत्र  होत्सवः ।
लक्ष्मणावल्लभो रुद्धप्राग्ज्योत  षमहापुरः ॥ १३८ ॥
सुरपाशावृतिच्छेद   मुरारिः क्रूरयुद्धवित् ।
हयग्रीवशिरोहर्ता सर्वात्मा सर्वदर्शनः ॥ १३९ ॥
नरकासुरविच्छेत्त   नरकात्मजराज्यदः ।
पृथ्वीस्तुतः प्रकाशात्मा ह्रद्यो यज्ञफलप्रदः ॥ १४० ॥
गुणग्राही गुणद्रष्टा गूढस्वात्माविभूत  मान् ।
कविर्जगदुपद्रष्ट   परमाक्षरविग्रहः ॥ १४१ ॥
प्रपन्नपालनो माली महद्ब्रह्मविवर्ध  ः ।
वाच्यवाचकशक्त्यर  थः सर्वव्याकृतसिद्ध  दः ॥ १४२ ॥
स्वयम्प्रभुरनिर्  ेद्यः स्वप्रकाशश्चिरन्  नः ।
नादात्मा मन्त्रकोटीशो नानावादनिरोधकः ॥ १४३ ॥
कन्दर्पकोटिलावण्  ः परार्थैकप्रयोजकः ।
अमरीकृतदेवौघः कन्यकाबन्धमोचनः ॥ १४४ ॥
षोडशस्*त्रीसहस्*त्  रेशः कान्तः कान्तामनोभवः ।
क्रीडारत्नाचलाहर  ता वरुणच्छत्रशोभितः ॥ १४५ ॥
शक्राभिवन्दितः शक्रजननीकुण्डलप्  दः ।
अदितिप्रस्तुतस्त  त्रो ब्राह्मणोद्धुष्ट  ेष्टनः ॥ १४६ ॥
पुराणः संयमी जन्मालिप्तः षड्*विंशकोऽर्थदः ।
यशस्यनीतिराद्यन्  रहितः सत्कथाप्रियः ॥ १४७ ॥
ब्रह्मबोधः परानन्दः पारिजातापहारकः ।
पौण्ड्रकप्राणहरण   काशिराजनिषूदनः ॥ १४८ ॥
कृत्यागर्वप्रशमन   विचक्रवधदीक्षितः ।
हंसविध्वंसनः साम्बजनको डिम्भकार्दनः ॥ १४९ ॥
मुनिर्गोप्ता पितृवरप्रदः सवनदीक्षितः ।
रथी सारथ्यनिर्देष्टा फाल्गुनः फाल्गुनिप्रियः ॥ १५० ॥
सप्ताब्धिस्तम्भन  द्भुतो हरिः सप्ताब्धिभेदनः ।
आत्मप्रकाशः पूर्णश्रीरादिनार  यणेक्षितः ॥ १५१ ॥
विप्रपुत्रप्रदश्  ैव सर्वमातृसुतप्रदः ।
पार्थविस्मयकृत्प  र्थप्रणवार्थप्रब  धनः ॥ १५२ ॥
कैलासयात्रासुमुख   बदर्याश्रमभूषणः ।
घण्टाकर्णाक्रियम  ढ्यतोषितो भक्तवत्सलः ॥ १५३ ॥
मुनिवृन्दादिभिर्  ्येयो घण्टाकर्णवरप्रदः ।
तपश्चर्यापरश्चीर  ासाः पिङ्गजटाधरः ॥ १५४ ॥
प्रत्यक्षीकृतभूत  शः शिवस्तोता शिवस्तुतः ।
कृष्णास्वयंवरालो  कौतुकी सर्वसम्मतः ॥ १५५ ॥
बलसंरम्भशमनो बलदर्शितपाण्डवः ।
यतिवेषार्जुनाभीष  टदायी सर्वात्मगोचरः ॥ १५६ ॥
सुभद्राफाल्गुनोद  वाहकर्ता प्रीणितफाल्गुनः ।
खाण्डवप्रीणितार्  िष्मान् मयदानवमोचनः ॥ १५७ ॥
सुलभो राजसूयार्हो युधिष्ठिरनियोजकः ।
भीमार्दितजरासन्ध   मागधात्मजराज्यदः ॥ १५८ ॥
राजबन्धननिर्मोक्  ा राजसूयाग्रपूजनः ।
चैद्याद्यसहनो भीष्मस्तुतः सात्वतपूर्वजः ॥ १५९ ॥
सर्वात्मार्थसमाह  ्ता मन्दराचलधारकः ।
यज्ञावतारः प्रह्लादप्रतिज्ञ  परिपालकः ॥ १६० ॥
बलियज्ञसभाध्वंसी दृप्तक्षत्रकुलान  तकः ।
दशग्रीवान्तको जेता रेवतीप्रेमवल्लभः ॥ १६१ ॥
सर्वावताराधिष्ठा  ा वेदबाह्यविमोहनः ।
कलिदोषनिराकर्ता दशनामा दृढव्रतः ॥ १६२ ॥
अमेयात्मा जगत्स्वामी वाग्मी चैद्यशिरोहरः ।
द्रौपदीरचितस्तोत  रः केशवः पुरुषोत्तमः ॥ १६३ ॥
नारायणो मधुपतिर्माधवो दोषवर्जितः ।
गोविन्दः पुण्डरीकाक्षो विष्णुश्च मधुसूदनः ॥ १६४ ॥
त्रिविक्रमस्*त्रि  ोकेशो वामनः श्रीधरः पुमान् ।
ह्रषीकेशो वासुदेवः पद्मनाभो महाह्रदः ॥ १६५ ॥
दामोदरश्चतुर्व्य  हः पाञ्चालीमानरक्षण   ।
शाल्वघ्नः समरश्*लाघी दन्तवक्त्रनिबर्ह  ः ॥ १६६ ॥
दामोदरप्रियसखः पृथुकास्वादनप्रि  ः ।
घृणी दामोदरः श्रीदो गोपीपुनरवेक्षकः ॥ १६७ ॥
गोपिकामुक्तिदो योगी दुर्वासस्तृप्तिक  रकः ।
अविज्ञातव्रजाकीर  णपाण्डवालोकनो जयी ॥ १६८ ॥
पार्थसारथ्यनिरतः प्राज्ञः पाण्डवदौत्यकृत् ।
विदुरातिथ्यसंतुष  टः कुन्तीसंतोशदायकः ॥ १६९ ॥
सुयोधनतिरस्कर्ता दुर्योधनविकारवित  * ।
विदुराभिष्टुतो नित्यो वार्ष्णेयो मङ्गलात्मकः ॥ १७० ॥
पञ्चविंशतितत्त्व  शश्चतुर्विंशतिदे  भाक्* ।
सर्वानुग्राहकः सर्वदाशार्हसततार  चितः ॥ १७१ ॥
अचिन्त्यो मधुरालापः साधुदर्शी दुरासदः ।
मनुष्यधर्मानुगतः कौरवेन्द्रक्षयेक  षितः ॥ १७२ ॥
उपेन्द्रो दानवारातिरुरुगीत   महाद्युतिः ।
ब्रह्मण्यदेवः श्रुतिमान्* गोब्राह्मणहिताशय   ॥ १७३ ॥
वरशीलः शिवारम्भः सुविज्ञानविमूर्त  मान् ।
स्वभावशुद्धः सन्मित्रः सुशरण्यः सुलक्षणः ॥ १७४ ॥
धृतराष्ट्रगतो दृष्टिप्रदः कर्णविभेदनः ।
प्रतोदधृग्विश्वर  पविस्मारितधनञ्जय   ॥ १७५ ॥
सामगानप्रियो धर्मधेनुर्वणोत्त  ोऽव्ययः ।
चतुर्युगक्रियाकर  ता विश्वरूपप्रदर्शक   ॥ १७६ ॥
ब्रह्मबोधपरित्रा  पार्थो भीष्मार्थचक्रभृत   ।
अर्जुनायासविध्वं  ी कालदंष्ट्राविभूष  ः ॥ १७७ ॥
सुजातानन्तमहिमा स्वप्रव्यापारिता  ्जुनः ।
अकालसन्ध्याघटनश्  क्रान्तरितभास्कर   ॥ १७८ ॥
दुष्टप्रमथनः पार्थप्रतिज्ञापर  पालकः ।
सिन्धुराजशिरःपात  ्थानवक्ता विवेकदृक ॥ १७९ ॥
सुभद्राशोकहरणो द्रोणोत्सेकादिवि  ्मितः ।
पार्थमन्युनिराकर  ता पाण्डवोत्सवदायकः ॥ १८० ॥
अङ्गुष्ठाक्रान्त  ौन्तेयरथचक्रोऽहि  ीर्षजित् ।
कालकोपप्रशमनो भीमसेनजयप्रदः ॥ १८१ ॥
अश्वत्थमवधायासत्  ातपाण्डुसुतः कृती ।
इषीकास्*त्रप्रशमन   द्रौणिरक्षाविचक्  णः ॥ १८२ ॥
पार्थापहारितद्रौ  िचूडामणिरभंगुरः ।
धृतराष्ट्रपरमृष्  भीमप्रतिकृतिस्मय   ॥ १८३ ॥
भीष्मबुद्धिप्रदः शान्तः शरच्चन्द्रनिभानन   ।
गदाग्रजन्मा पाञ्चालीप्रतिज्ञ  परिपालकः ॥ १८४ ॥
गान्धारीकोपदृग्ग  प्तधर्मसूनुरनामय   ।
प्रपन्नार्तिभयच्  ेत्ता भीष्मशल्यव्यथापह   ॥ १८५ ॥
शान्तः शान्तनवोदीर्णः सर्वधर्मसमाहितः ।
स्मारितब्रह्मविद  यार्थप्रीतपार्थो महास्त्रवित् ॥ १८६ ॥
प्रसादपरमोदारो गाङ्गेयसुगतिप्रद   ।
विपक्षपक्षक्षयकृ  ्परीक्षित्प्राणर  ्षणः ॥ १८७ ॥
जगद्गुरुर्धर्मसू  ोर्वाजिमेधप्रवर्  कः ।
विहितार्थ आप्तसत्कारो मासकात्परिवर्तदः ॥ १८८ ॥
उत्तङ्कहर्षदात्म  यदिव्यरूपप्रदर्श  ः ।
जनकावगतस्वोक्तभा  तः सर्वभावनः ॥ १८९ ॥
असोढ्यादवोद्रेको विहिताप्तादिपूजन   ।
समुद्रस्थापिताश्  र्यमुसलो वृष्णिवाहकः ॥ १९० ॥
मुनिशापायुधः पद्मासनादित्रिदश  र्थितः ।
सृष्टिप्रत्यवहार  त्कटस्वधामगमनोत्  ुकः ॥ १९१ ॥
प्रभासालोकनोद्यु  ्तो नानाविधनिमित्तकृ  ्* ।
सर्वयादवसंसेव्यः सर्वोत्कृष्टपरिच  छदः ॥ १९२ ॥
वेलाकाननसंचारी वेलानिलह्रतश्रमः ।
कालत्मा यादवोऽनन्तः स्तुतिसंतुष्टमान  ः ॥ १९३ ॥
द्विजालोकनसंतुष्  ः पुण्यतीर्थमहोत्स  ः ।
सत्काराह्लादिताश  षभूसुरः सुरवल्लभः ॥ १९४ ॥
पुण्यतीर्थाप्लुत   पुण्यः पुण्यदस्तीर्थपाव  ः ।
विप्रसात्कृतगोको  िः शतकोटिसुवर्णदः ॥ १९५ ॥
स्वमायामोहोताऽशे  व्रुष्णिवीरो विशेषवित् ।
जलजायुधनिर्देष्ट   स्वात्मावेशितयाद  ः ॥ १९६ ॥
देवताभीष्टवरदः कृतकृत्यः प्रसन्नधीः ।
स्थिरशेषायुतबलः सहस्त्रफणिवीक्षण   ॥ १९७ ॥
ब्रह्मवृक्षवरच्छ  यासीनः पद्मासनस्थितः ।
प्रत्यगात्मा स्वभावार्थः प्रणिधानपरायणः ॥ १९८ ॥
व्याधेषुविद्धपूज  यांघ्रिर्निषादभय  ोचनः ।
पुलिन्दस्तुतिसंत  ष्टः पुलिन्दसुगतिप्रद   ॥ १९९ ॥
दारुकार्पितपार्थ  दिकरणीयोक्तिरीशि  ा ।
दिव्यदुन्दुभिसंय  क्तः पुष्पवृष्टिप्रपू  ितः ॥ २०० ॥
पुराणः परमेशानः पूर्णभूमा परिष्टुतः ।
पतिराद्यः परं ब्रह्म परमात्मा परात्परः ॥ २०१ ॥
॥ श्रीपरमात्मा परात्पर ॐ नम इति ॥
॥ फलश्रुतिः ॥
इदं सहस्त्रं कृष्णस्य नाम्नां सर्वार्थदायकम् ।
अनन्तरूपी भगवान् व्याख्यातादौ स्वयम्भुवे ॥ २०२ ॥
तेने प्रोक्तं वसिष्ठाय ततो लब्ध्वा परशरः ।
व्यासाय तेन सम्प्रोक्तं शुको व्यासादवाप्तवान् ॥ २०३ ॥
तच्छिष्यैर्बहुभि  ्भूमौ ख्यापितं द्वापरे युगे ।
कृष्णाज्ञया हरिहरः कलौ प्रख्यापयद्विभुः ॥ २०४ ॥
इदं पठति भक्त्या यः शृणोति च समाहितः ।
स्वसिद्ध्यै प्रार्थयन्त्येनं तीर्थक्षेत्रादिद  वताः ॥ २०५ ॥
प्रायश्चित्तान्य  ेषाणि नालं यानि व्यपिहितुम् ।
तानि पापानि नश्यन्ति सकृदस्य प्रशंसनात् ॥ २०६ ॥
ऋणत्रयविमुक्तस्य श्रौतस्मार्तानुव  ्तिनः ।
ऋषेस्त्रिमूर्तिर  पस्य फलं विन्देदिदं पठन् ॥ २०७ ॥
इदं नामसहस्त्रम यः पठत्येतच्छृणोति च ।
शिवलिङ्गसहस्त्रस  य स प्रतिष्ठाफलं लभेत् ॥ २०८ ॥
इदं किरीटी संजप्य जयी पाशुपतास्त्रभाक् ।
कृष्णस्य प्राणभूतः सन् कृष्णं सारथिमाप्तवान् ॥ २०९ ॥
द्रौपद्या दमयन्त्या च सावित्र्या च सुशीलया ।
दुरितानि जितान्येतज्जपादा  ्तं च वाञ्छितम् ॥ २१० ॥
किमिदं बहुना शंसन्मानवो मोदनिर्भरः ।
ब्रह्मनन्दमवाप्य  न्ते कृष्णसायुज्यमाप्  ुयात् ॥ २११ ॥
॥ इति श्रीविष्णुधर्मोत  तरपुराणे श्रीकृष्णसहस्त्र  ामस्तोत्रं सम्पूर्णम् ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

ऎरावतकरानीतवियद्  ङ्गाप्लुतो विभुः ॥ १०१ ॥
ब्रह्माभिषिक्तो गोगोप्ता सर्वलोकशुभंकरः ।
सर्ववेदमयो मग्ननन्दान्वेषिप  तृप्रियः ॥ १०२ ॥
वरुणोदीरितात्मेक  षाकौतुको वरुणार्चितः ।
वरुणानीतजनको गोपज्ञातात्मवैभव   ॥ १०३ ॥
स्वर्लोकालोकसंह्  ष्टगोपवर्गत्रिवर  गदः ।
ब्रह्मग्रद्गोपित   गोपद्रष्टा ब्रह्मपदप्रदः ॥ १०४ ॥
शरच्चन्द्रविहारो  ्तः श्रीपतिर्वशकः क्षमः ।
भयापहो भर्तृरुद्धगोपिका  ्यानगोचरः ॥ १०५ ॥
गोपिकानयनास्वाद्  ो गोपीनर्मोक्तिनिर  वृतः ।
गोपिकामनहरणो गोपिकाशतयूथपः ॥ १०६ ॥
वैजयन्तीस्त्रगाक  ्पो गोपिकामानवर्धनः ।
गोपकान्तासुनिर्द  ष्टा कान्तो मन्मथमन्मथः ॥ १०७ ॥
स्वात्मास्यदत्तत  म्बूलः फलितोत्कृष्टयौवन   ।
वल्लवीस्तनसक्ताक  षो वल्लवीप्रेमचालित   ॥ १०८ ॥
गोपीचेलांचलासीनो गोपीनेत्राब्जषट्*  दः ।
रासक्रीडासमासक्त   गोपीमण्डलमण्डनः ॥ १०९ ॥
गोपीहेममणिश्रेणि  ध्येन्द्रमनिरुज्  वलः ।
विद्याधरेन्दुशाप  ्नः शंखचूडशिरोहरः ॥ ११० ॥
शंखचूडशिरोरत्*नसम  प्रीणितबलोऽनघः ।
अरिष्टारिष्टकृद्  ुष्टकेशिदैत्यनिष  दनः ॥ १११ ॥
सरसः सस्मितमुखः सुस्थिरो विरहाकुलः ।
संकर्षणार्पितप्र  तिरक्रूरध्यानगोच  ः ॥ ११२ ॥
अक्रूरसंस्तुतो गूढो गुणवृत्त्युपलक्ष  तः ।
प्रमाणगम्यस्तन्म  त्राऽवयवी बुद्धितत्परः ॥ ११३ ॥
सर्वप्रमाणप्रमथी  र्वप्रत्ययसाधकः ।
पुरुषश्च प्रधानात्मा विपर्यासविलोचनः ॥ ११४ ॥
मधुराजनसंवीक्ष्य   रजकप्रतिघातकः ।
विचित्राम्बरसंवी  ो मालाकारवरप्रदः ॥ ११५ ॥
कुब्जावक्रत्वनिर  मोक्ता कुब्जायौवनदायकः ।
कुब्जाङ्गरागसुरभ  ः कंसकोदण्डखण्डनः ॥ ११६ ॥
धीरः कुवलयपीडमर्दनः कंसभीतिकृत् ।
दन्तिदन्तायुधो रङ्गत्रासको मल्लयुद्धवित् ॥ ११७ ॥
चाणूरहन्ता कंसारिर्देवकीहर्  दायकः ।
वसुदेवपदानम्रः पितृबन्धविमोचनः ॥ ११८ ॥
उर्वीभयापहो भूप उग्रसेनाधिपत्यदः ।
आज्ञास्थितशचीनाथ   सुधर्मानयनक्षमः ॥ ११९ ॥
आद्यो द्विजातिसत्कर्ता शिष्टाचारप्रदर्श  ः ।
सान्दीपनिकृताभ्य  ्तविद्याभ्यासैकध  ः सुधीः ॥ १२० ॥
गुर्वभीष्टक्रिया  क्षः पश्चिमोदधिपूजितः ।
हतपञ्चजनप्राप्तप  ञ्चजन्यो यमार्चितः ॥ १२१ ॥
धर्मराजजयानीतगुर  पुत्र उरुक्रमः ।
गुरुपुत्रपदः शास्ता मधुराजसभासदः ॥ १२२ ॥
जामदग्नयसमभ्यर्च  यो गोमन्तगिरिसंचरः ।
गोमन्तदावशमनो गरुडानीतभूषणः ॥ १२३ ॥
चक्राद्यायुधसंशो  ी जरासन्धमदापहः ।
सृगालावनिपालघ्नः स्रृगालात्मजराज्  दः ॥ १२४ ॥
विध्वस्तकालयवनो मुचुकुन्दवरप्रदः ।
आज्ञापितमहाम्भोध  र्द्वारकापुरकल्प  ः ॥ १२५ ॥
द्वारकानिलयो रुक्मिमानहन्ता यदुद्वहः ।
रुचिरो रुक्मिणिजानिः प्रद्युम्नजनकः प्रभुः ॥ १२६ ॥
अपाकृतत्रिलोकार्  िरनिरुद्धपितामहः ।
अनिरुद्धपदान्वेष   चक्री गरुडवाहनः ॥ १२७ ॥
बाणासुरपुरीरोद्ध   रक्षाज्वल्नयन्त्  जित् ।
धूतप्रमथसंरम्भो जितमाहेश्वरज्वरः ॥ १२८ ॥
षट्*चक्रशक्तिनिर्  ेता भूतवेतालमोहकृत् ।
शम्भुत्रिशूलजिच्  म्भुजम्भणः शम्भुसंस्तुतः ॥ १२९ ॥
इन्द्रियात्मेन्द  ह्रदयः सर्वयोगेश्वरेश्व  ः ।
हिरण्यगर्भह्रदयो मोहावर्तनिवर्तनः ॥ १३० ॥
आत्मज्ञाननिधर्मे  ाकोशस्तन्मात्ररू  वान् ।
इन्द्रोऽग्निवदनः कालनाभः सर्वागमाध्वगः ॥ १३१ ॥
तुरीयः सर्वधीसाक्षी द्वन्द्वाराम आत्मदूरगः ।
अज्ञातपारवश्यश्र  रव्याकृतविहारवान   ॥ १३२ ॥
आत्मप्रदीपो विज्ञानमात्रात्म   श्रीनिकेतनः ।
बाणबाहुवनच्छेत्त   महेन्द्रप्रीतिवर  धनः ॥ १३३ ॥
अनिरूद्धनिरोधज्ञ   जलेशाह्रतगोकुलः ।
जलेशविजयी वीरः सत्राजिद्रत्नयाच  ः ॥ १३४ ॥
प्रसेनान्वेषणोद्  ुक्तो जाम्बवद्धृतरत्नद   ।
जितर्क्षराजतनयाह  ्ता जाम्बवतीप्रियः ॥ १३५ ॥
सत्यभामाप्रियः कामः शतधन्वशिरोहरः ।
कालिन्दीपतिरक्रू  बन्धुरक्रूररत्नद   ॥ १३६ ॥
कैकेयीरमणो भद्रभर्ता नाग्नजितीधवः ।
माद्रीमनोहरः शैब्याप्राणबन्धु  ुरुक्रमः ॥ १३७ ॥
सुशीलादयितो मित्रविन्दानेत्र  होत्सवः ।
लक्ष्मणावल्लभो रुद्धप्राग्ज्योत  षमहापुरः ॥ १३८ ॥
सुरपाशावृतिच्छेद   मुरारिः क्रूरयुद्धवित् ।
हयग्रीवशिरोहर्ता सर्वात्मा सर्वदर्शनः ॥ १३९ ॥
नरकासुरविच्छेत्त   नरकात्मजराज्यदः ।
पृथ्वीस्तुतः प्रकाशात्मा ह्रद्यो यज्ञफलप्रदः ॥ १४० ॥
गुणग्राही गुणद्रष्टा गूढस्वात्माविभूत  मान् ।
कविर्जगदुपद्रष्ट   परमाक्षरविग्रहः ॥ १४१ ॥
प्रपन्नपालनो माली महद्ब्रह्मविवर्ध  ः ।
वाच्यवाचकशक्त्यर  थः सर्वव्याकृतसिद्ध  दः ॥ १४२ ॥
स्वयम्प्रभुरनिर्  ेद्यः स्वप्रकाशश्चिरन्  नः ।
नादात्मा मन्त्रकोटीशो नानावादनिरोधकः ॥ १४३ ॥
कन्दर्पकोटिलावण्  ः परार्थैकप्रयोजकः ।
अमरीकृतदेवौघः कन्यकाबन्धमोचनः ॥ १४४ ॥
षोडशस्*त्रीसहस्*त्  रेशः कान्तः कान्तामनोभवः ।
क्रीडारत्नाचलाहर  ता वरुणच्छत्रशोभितः ॥ १४५ ॥
शक्राभिवन्दितः शक्रजननीकुण्डलप्  दः ।
अदितिप्रस्तुतस्त  त्रो ब्राह्मणोद्धुष्ट  ेष्टनः ॥ १४६ ॥
पुराणः संयमी जन्मालिप्तः षड्*विंशकोऽर्थदः ।
यशस्यनीतिराद्यन्  रहितः सत्कथाप्रियः ॥ १४७ ॥
ब्रह्मबोधः परानन्दः पारिजातापहारकः ।
पौण्ड्रकप्राणहरण   काशिराजनिषूदनः ॥ १४८ ॥
कृत्यागर्वप्रशमन   विचक्रवधदीक्षितः ।
हंसविध्वंसनः साम्बजनको डिम्भकार्दनः ॥ १४९ ॥
मुनिर्गोप्ता पितृवरप्रदः सवनदीक्षितः ।
रथी सारथ्यनिर्देष्टा फाल्गुनः फाल्गुनिप्रियः ॥ १५० ॥
सप्ताब्धिस्तम्भन  द्भुतो हरिः सप्ताब्धिभेदनः ।
आत्मप्रकाशः पूर्णश्रीरादिनार  यणेक्षितः ॥ १५१ ॥
विप्रपुत्रप्रदश्  ैव सर्वमातृसुतप्रदः ।
पार्थविस्मयकृत्प  र्थप्रणवार्थप्रब  धनः ॥ १५२ ॥
कैलासयात्रासुमुख   बदर्याश्रमभूषणः ।
घण्टाकर्णाक्रियम  ढ्यतोषितो भक्तवत्सलः ॥ १५३ ॥
मुनिवृन्दादिभिर्  ्येयो घण्टाकर्णवरप्रदः ।
तपश्चर्यापरश्चीर  ासाः पिङ्गजटाधरः ॥ १५४ ॥
प्रत्यक्षीकृतभूत  शः शिवस्तोता शिवस्तुतः ।
कृष्णास्वयंवरालो  कौतुकी सर्वसम्मतः ॥ १५५ ॥
बलसंरम्भशमनो बलदर्शितपाण्डवः ।
यतिवेषार्जुनाभीष  टदायी सर्वात्मगोचरः ॥ १५६ ॥
सुभद्राफाल्गुनोद  वाहकर्ता प्रीणितफाल्गुनः ।
खाण्डवप्रीणितार्  िष्मान् मयदानवमोचनः ॥ १५७ ॥
सुलभो राजसूयार्हो युधिष्ठिरनियोजकः ।
भीमार्दितजरासन्ध   मागधात्मजराज्यदः ॥ १५८ ॥
राजबन्धननिर्मोक्  ा राजसूयाग्रपूजनः ।
चैद्याद्यसहनो भीष्मस्तुतः सात्वतपूर्वजः ॥ १५९ ॥
सर्वात्मार्थसमाह  ्ता मन्दराचलधारकः ।
यज्ञावतारः प्रह्लादप्रतिज्ञ  परिपालकः ॥ १६० ॥
बलियज्ञसभाध्वंसी दृप्तक्षत्रकुलान  तकः ।
दशग्रीवान्तको जेता रेवतीप्रेमवल्लभः ॥ १६१ ॥
सर्वावताराधिष्ठा  ा वेदबाह्यविमोहनः ।
कलिदोषनिराकर्ता दशनामा दृढव्रतः ॥ १६२ ॥
अमेयात्मा जगत्स्वामी वाग्मी चैद्यशिरोहरः ।
द्रौपदीरचितस्तोत  रः केशवः पुरुषोत्तमः ॥ १६३ ॥
नारायणो मधुपतिर्माधवो दोषवर्जितः ।
गोविन्दः पुण्डरीकाक्षो विष्णुश्च मधुसूदनः ॥ १६४ ॥
त्रिविक्रमस्*त्रि  ोकेशो वामनः श्रीधरः पुमान् ।
ह्रषीकेशो वासुदेवः पद्मनाभो महाह्रदः ॥ १६५ ॥
दामोदरश्चतुर्व्य  हः पाञ्चालीमानरक्षण   ।
शाल्वघ्नः समरश्*लाघी दन्तवक्त्रनिबर्ह  ः ॥ १६६ ॥
दामोदरप्रियसखः पृथुकास्वादनप्रि  ः ।
घृणी दामोदरः श्रीदो गोपीपुनरवेक्षकः ॥ १६७ ॥
गोपिकामुक्तिदो योगी दुर्वासस्तृप्तिक  रकः ।
अविज्ञातव्रजाकीर  णपाण्डवालोकनो जयी ॥ १६८ ॥
पार्थसारथ्यनिरतः प्राज्ञः पाण्डवदौत्यकृत् ।
विदुरातिथ्यसंतुष  टः कुन्तीसंतोशदायकः ॥ १६९ ॥
सुयोधनतिरस्कर्ता दुर्योधनविकारवित  * ।
विदुराभिष्टुतो नित्यो वार्ष्णेयो मङ्गलात्मकः ॥ १७० ॥
पञ्चविंशतितत्त्व  शश्चतुर्विंशतिदे  भाक्* ।
सर्वानुग्राहकः सर्वदाशार्हसततार  चितः ॥ १७१ ॥
अचिन्त्यो मधुरालापः साधुदर्शी दुरासदः ।
मनुष्यधर्मानुगतः कौरवेन्द्रक्षयेक  षितः ॥ १७२ ॥
उपेन्द्रो दानवारातिरुरुगीत   महाद्युतिः ।
ब्रह्मण्यदेवः श्रुतिमान्* गोब्राह्मणहिताशय   ॥ १७३ ॥
वरशीलः शिवारम्भः सुविज्ञानविमूर्त  मान् ।
स्वभावशुद्धः सन्मित्रः सुशरण्यः सुलक्षणः ॥ १७४ ॥
धृतराष्ट्रगतो दृष्टिप्रदः कर्णविभेदनः ।
प्रतोदधृग्विश्वर  पविस्मारितधनञ्जय   ॥ १७५ ॥
सामगानप्रियो धर्मधेनुर्वणोत्त  ोऽव्ययः ।
चतुर्युगक्रियाकर  ता विश्वरूपप्रदर्शक   ॥ १७६ ॥
ब्रह्मबोधपरित्रा  पार्थो भीष्मार्थचक्रभृत   ।
अर्जुनायासविध्वं  ी कालदंष्ट्राविभूष  ः ॥ १७७ ॥
सुजातानन्तमहिमा स्वप्रव्यापारिता  ्जुनः ।
अकालसन्ध्याघटनश्  क्रान्तरितभास्कर   ॥ १७८ ॥
दुष्टप्रमथनः पार्थप्रतिज्ञापर  पालकः ।
सिन्धुराजशिरःपात  ्थानवक्ता विवेकदृक ॥ १७९ ॥
सुभद्राशोकहरणो द्रोणोत्सेकादिवि  ्मितः ।
पार्थमन्युनिराकर  ता पाण्डवोत्सवदायकः ॥ १८० ॥
अङ्गुष्ठाक्रान्त  ौन्तेयरथचक्रोऽहि  ीर्षजित् ।
कालकोपप्रशमनो भीमसेनजयप्रदः ॥ १८१ ॥
अश्वत्थमवधायासत्  ातपाण्डुसुतः कृती ।
इषीकास्*त्रप्रशमन   द्रौणिरक्षाविचक्  णः ॥ १८२ ॥
पार्थापहारितद्रौ  िचूडामणिरभंगुरः ।
धृतराष्ट्रपरमृष्  भीमप्रतिकृतिस्मय   ॥ १८३ ॥
भीष्मबुद्धिप्रदः शान्तः शरच्चन्द्रनिभानन   ।
गदाग्रजन्मा पाञ्चालीप्रतिज्ञ  परिपालकः ॥ १८४ ॥
गान्धारीकोपदृग्ग  प्तधर्मसूनुरनामय   ।
प्रपन्नार्तिभयच्  ेत्ता भीष्मशल्यव्यथापह   ॥ १८५ ॥
शान्तः शान्तनवोदीर्णः सर्वधर्मसमाहितः ।
स्मारितब्रह्मविद  यार्थप्रीतपार्थो महास्त्रवित् ॥ १८६ ॥
प्रसादपरमोदारो गाङ्गेयसुगतिप्रद   ।
विपक्षपक्षक्षयकृ  ्परीक्षित्प्राणर  ्षणः ॥ १८७ ॥
जगद्गुरुर्धर्मसू  ोर्वाजिमेधप्रवर्  कः ।
विहितार्थ आप्तसत्कारो मासकात्परिवर्तदः ॥ १८८ ॥
उत्तङ्कहर्षदात्म  यदिव्यरूपप्रदर्श  ः ।
जनकावगतस्वोक्तभा  तः सर्वभावनः ॥ १८९ ॥
असोढ्यादवोद्रेको विहिताप्तादिपूजन   ।
समुद्रस्थापिताश्  र्यमुसलो वृष्णिवाहकः ॥ १९० ॥
मुनिशापायुधः पद्मासनादित्रिदश  र्थितः ।
सृष्टिप्रत्यवहार  त्कटस्वधामगमनोत्  ुकः ॥ १९१ ॥
प्रभासालोकनोद्यु  ्तो नानाविधनिमित्तकृ  ्* ।
सर्वयादवसंसेव्यः सर्वोत्कृष्टपरिच  छदः ॥ १९२ ॥
वेलाकाननसंचारी वेलानिलह्रतश्रमः ।
कालत्मा यादवोऽनन्तः स्तुतिसंतुष्टमान  ः ॥ १९३ ॥
द्विजालोकनसंतुष्  ः पुण्यतीर्थमहोत्स  ः ।
सत्काराह्लादिताश  षभूसुरः सुरवल्लभः ॥ १९४ ॥
पुण्यतीर्थाप्लुत   पुण्यः पुण्यदस्तीर्थपाव  ः ।
विप्रसात्कृतगोको  िः शतकोटिसुवर्णदः ॥ १९५ ॥
स्वमायामोहोताऽशे  व्रुष्णिवीरो विशेषवित् ।
जलजायुधनिर्देष्ट   स्वात्मावेशितयाद  ः ॥ १९६ ॥
देवताभीष्टवरदः कृतकृत्यः प्रसन्नधीः ।
स्थिरशेषायुतबलः सहस्त्रफणिवीक्षण   ॥ १९७ ॥
ब्रह्मवृक्षवरच्छ  यासीनः पद्मासनस्थितः ।
प्रत्यगात्मा स्वभावार्थः प्रणिधानपरायणः ॥ १९८ ॥
व्याधेषुविद्धपूज  यांघ्रिर्निषादभय  ोचनः ।
पुलिन्दस्तुतिसंत  ष्टः पुलिन्दसुगतिप्रद   ॥ १९९ ॥
दारुकार्पितपार्थ  दिकरणीयोक्तिरीशि  ा ।
दिव्यदुन्दुभिसंय  क्तः पुष्पवृष्टिप्रपू  ितः ॥ २०० ॥
पुराणः परमेशानः पूर्णभूमा परिष्टुतः ।
पतिराद्यः परं ब्रह्म परमात्मा परात्परः ॥ २०१ ॥
॥ श्रीपरमात्मा परात्पर ॐ नम इति ॥
॥ फलश्रुतिः ॥
इदं सहस्त्रं कृष्णस्य नाम्नां सर्वार्थदायकम् ।
अनन्तरूपी भगवान् व्याख्यातादौ स्वयम्भुवे ॥ २०२ ॥
तेने प्रोक्तं वसिष्ठाय ततो लब्ध्वा परशरः ।
व्यासाय तेन सम्प्रोक्तं शुको व्यासादवाप्तवान् ॥ २०३ ॥
तच्छिष्यैर्बहुभि  ्भूमौ ख्यापितं द्वापरे युगे ।
कृष्णाज्ञया हरिहरः कलौ प्रख्यापयद्विभुः ॥ २०४ ॥
इदं पठति भक्त्या यः शृणोति च समाहितः ।
स्वसिद्ध्यै प्रार्थयन्त्येनं तीर्थक्षेत्रादिद  वताः ॥ २०५ ॥
प्रायश्चित्तान्य  ेषाणि नालं यानि व्यपिहितुम् ।
तानि पापानि नश्यन्ति सकृदस्य प्रशंसनात् ॥ २०६ ॥
ऋणत्रयविमुक्तस्य श्रौतस्मार्तानुव  ्तिनः ।
ऋषेस्त्रिमूर्तिर  पस्य फलं विन्देदिदं पठन् ॥ २०७ ॥
इदं नामसहस्त्रम यः पठत्येतच्छृणोति च ।
शिवलिङ्गसहस्त्रस  य स प्रतिष्ठाफलं लभेत् ॥ २०८ ॥
इदं किरीटी संजप्य जयी पाशुपतास्त्रभाक् ।
कृष्णस्य प्राणभूतः सन् कृष्णं सारथिमाप्तवान् ॥ २०९ ॥
द्रौपद्या दमयन्त्या च सावित्र्या च सुशीलया ।
दुरितानि जितान्येतज्जपादा  ्तं च वाञ्छितम् ॥ २१० ॥
किमिदं बहुना शंसन्मानवो मोदनिर्भरः ।
ब्रह्मनन्दमवाप्य  न्ते कृष्णसायुज्यमाप्  ुयात् ॥ २११ ॥
॥ इति श्रीविष्णुधर्मोत  तरपुराणे श्रीकृष्णसहस्त्र  ामस्तोत्रं सम्पूर्णम् ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी नियामक महोदय ध्यान दें क्या कारण है उक्त प्रवृष्टि पूरी नही दखा रहे आप ?
मेरे बार बार लोड करने परएक बार तो नजर आती है फिर पेज पलटने के बाद वापस इसी पेज पर आने पर इतना ही लेख रह जाता है ?
और  http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...56&page=२८
अब इस पेज का भी यही हाल है.
आखिर कियों ? http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3802&page=32
अनु ओबेरॉय.

----------


## BISHTNISHA

क्रिशन भगवन के नाम करोडो नाम हैं ये सब जानते हैं पर उनका ब्य्खान करना आसन बात नहीं हैं. जिन-जिनको जो नाम याद होंगे वो ही लिख सकते हैं.

वासुदेव

----------


## anushka

*बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
*मुझे तो* 
*:bell:योगेश्वर:bell:*
*पसंद है
जिसने कुरुक्षेत्र में पार्थ का सारथी बनकर अन्यायियो का नाश पीडितो के हाथो से करवाया था जिसने भारतवर्ष की संस्कृति को परमात्मा, आत्मा, पुर्नजन्म, मोक्ष, के साथ निष्काम-कर्मयोग का सिद्धांत सनातन बना दिया| 
जो सनातन अब "सनातन हिन्दु-धर्म" बन चुका है|  *

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री अक्ष जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## Raman46

> ऎरावतकरानीतवियद्  ङ्गाप्लुतो विभुः ॥ १०१ ॥
> ब्रह्माभिषिक्तो गोगोप्ता सर्वलोकशुभंकरः ।
> सर्ववेदमयो मग्ननन्दान्वेषिप  तृप्रियः ॥ १०२ ॥
> वरुणोदीरितात्मेक  षाकौतुको वरुणार्चितः ।
> वरुणानीतजनको गोपज्ञातात्मवैभव   ॥ १०३ ॥
> स्वर्लोकालोकसंह्  ष्टगोपवर्गत्रिवर  गदः ।
> ब्रह्मग्रद्गोपित   गोपद्रष्टा ब्रह्मपदप्रदः ॥ १०४ ॥
> शरच्चन्द्रविहारो  ्तः श्रीपतिर्वशकः क्षमः ।
> भयापहो भर्तृरुद्धगोपिका  ्यानगोचरः ॥ १०५ ॥
> ...


भजो राधे गोविन्द भजो राधे गोविन्द /
हरे मुरारे हरे कृष्ण / लड्डू गोपाला ,गिरिधर नागर,मनमोहन नन्द दुलारे ,देवकी नन्दन ,माखन चोर . चीत  चोर .मुरली बाले ,गोविंदा ,यसुदा नन्दन ,मनमोहन .देवकी नन्दन ,वासुदेव .कमली बाले ,राधे-कृष्ण . जय गोविन्दम ,हरे मुरारे ,लड्डू गोपाला ,नाग नथैया, जय  श्री कृष्ण . 
बोलो राधे राधे ,राधे कृष्ण . राधा रमण . राधे राधे / 
ॐ नमो  वासुदेवाय नमः

----------

